# سؤال مهم وضرورى فى اسرع وقت فى c++



## Heba El Hussieny (26 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتوا يا بشمهندسين انا فى تانية مدنى وبناخد برمجة والدكتور عايز اجابة سؤال ضرورى ومهم بالنسبة لى ياريت اللى يقدر يساعد ضرورى
السؤال مطلوب كتابة برنامج لعمل جدول الضرب مع حذف المتكرركالاتى
1 2 3 4 
4 6 8 
9 12
16

اى حذف المتكرر يعنى 2*1 بدالها تساوى 1*2 تحذف
والشكل الاخر لنفس العملية مثلث عادى راسه للاسفل مش قائم زى ده


----------



## gary (27 أبريل 2011)

الحل بسيط ان شاء الله وهو على الشكل التالي 
(++ for(int i=0,i<=4, i
( ++for(int j=i,j<=4,j
;cout<<i*j 

وللاسف انا ماعندي البرمجية حتى اجربة بس ان شاء الله يكون صحيح


----------



## Heba El Hussieny (27 أبريل 2011)

gary قال:


> الحل بسيط ان شاء الله وهو على الشكل التالي
> (++ for(int i=0,i<=4, i
> ( ++for(int j=i,j<=4,j
> ;cout<<i*j
> ...


 شكرا الف شكر


----------



## kalbz2 (27 أبريل 2011)

طيب بالمرة بقى انا عايز اعرف الميل بتاع الدكتور يا باشمهندسة


----------

